# How much wood would a wood cutter cut, if a wood cutter could cut wood?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Kev are you related to Roger the prof. He was prolific in posting all these youtube stuff.

cabby


----------

